

Show HN: Simplified interface for old people. - TwlBox
http://kwkster.com
A simple way to leverage some social networking tools.
======
spoontacks
I don't get it - most old people I know would have no interest in any of those
apps...

However, if you're going for a general idea of "big icons/minimal description"
then I think you might have something cool to start with.

------
eli
I wanted Twitter so I clicked on the "t." but that's actually for Tumblr.
Looks cool, but I'm not sure it accomplishes its goal.

I would think it would be much more useful to write out "Twitter - This is the
site that lets you post short messages or read short messages posted by
friends and celebrities"

------
tomasien
I love this, have you tested it on any "old people"?

~~~
antidoh
I'm an old people, and I didn't really know what it does. Links to those
sites? Why would I go "here" to go "there?" And hovering to show the link
destination is turned off (why?), so I didn't click on anything. Because I'm
old, and paranoid.

~~~
tmchow
By "old people" I imagine he means less tech-savvy, not literally just people
of an older age. The fact you're on HN means you aren't his target demographic
:)

